# should I contact CPS?



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

I bet y'all remember my thread about my niece who had her eyelid ripped off by the family dog, right?
Well, my mother just told me that the dog is back in the house!








I am so disgusted and angry at my sister. This dog has bitten her daughter, who is 5, four times, in the face. How she can justify returning this dog to their home is completely beyond me. Her child had to undergo reconstructive surgery and may have 2-3 more. And she chose to have the dog come back.















So, I feel like I need to let some outside force come to her and knock some sense into her. Is my niece going to actually have to lose an eye or a finger or be permanently disfigured before she will let the dog go? And why haven't her in-laws, who live 2 miles away, done anthing about this situation? and what about her husband? Doesn't he care about his daughter enough to remove the dog from the home? Where is the concern for this child?
Why is it that I am the only one who feels it necessary to step in here? I live almost 2000 miles away. WTF?
So, knowing what you know, would you call CPS on your own sister in this situation? And can anyone get me the correct number to call for Plano/Collin County TX?


----------



## RileysMom (Nov 30, 2001)

I'm not a big "reporter", but I really would in this situation. Poor little girl









Here's contact info for TX:

CPS


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

you need to call. like, now. this is a truly awful situation and i am disgusted by your poor neice's parents


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

I agree that the situation requires some outside help. But instead of calling CPS, why not start with the SPCA? If there is already documented evidence that the dog has hurt the child (I'm assuming she went to the ER for her eyelid?) then they can and will remove the dog.

This is better than CPS, IMHO, b/c removing a child from a home is much much more stressful than removing the dog.


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

Have you tried to sit down and have a heart to heart with your sister? Maybe get your mother in on it depending on how you all relate to one another?

I would call CPS as a last resort only. What might happen to your niece might well be far worse than you'd imagine. It will also probably destroy family relationships permanently.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

I think you must do something. I am surprised that there isn't a law about chronic biters in your state. I am also surprised that the hospital hasn't reported it to any authority.

I guess you have two options here:

1> Report the dog as a chronic biter to the local animal protection agency. You prolly can't do this without giving them your name and your sister will know it was you that reported them. They will prolly call CPS.

2> Report the family to CPS. This you could do without your sister knowing it was you. I doubt if CPS will remove her from the home unless the mom refuses to remedy the situation.

In either case, be prepared for either agency to ask a court for permission to take the dog and destroy it.


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

i can't talk to her face to face. she's 1000 miles away, as are all my family members. she won't speak to my mom because my mother said she would not visit as long as the dog was in the house and she won't answer my messages because she knows my opinion.
i thought the surgeon and ER docs had noted that it was a dog bite and reported that but either they dropped the ball, or more likely, my sister lied to authorities about the dog being removed.
so i guess i will try the spca first.
i did send her a final blistering email letting her know exactly what i think of her actions and how irresponsible she is.
thanks for the input. i have seriously hateful thought toward my sister right now. i wish i was there to kick her a$$.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I think I might go the SPCA route too...before CPS, anyway. This seems ridiculously irresponsible on the parents' part. I cannot imagine being more attached to my pet than my own child. And it seems that's what it will come down to.


----------



## dentente (Aug 14, 2002)

No. This is a CPS issue. The dog comes before the kid?! What is THAT?!!! That is child abuse. That's what that is. I would report and report this instant. That child could DIE!!! That child will be disfigured for life because of a dog her mother would not get rid of. That's wrong and it makes my blood boil.

Denny!!!!!!


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

If the dog is removed, there is nothing to stop the mother from getting another one, maybe one that is even worse.

The mother should be punished somehow. It's too bad that removing a child from the home punishes the child and not the parent.


----------



## Twinsmama (Apr 8, 2003)

My vote is with the CPS peeps. Since this has happened before (and in the face no less), your sister is obviously the problem, not the dog.

If the dog isn't removed soon I'd go for it. What have you got to lose?


----------



## CerridwenLorelei (Aug 28, 2002)

bathrobe goddess we do have a bite law here in Tx
It just doesn't always get implented. Unfortunately in many areas down here the mentality is the dog comes before the kids especially in hunting areas. Sad but true..
Three bites and the dog is to be destroyed..


----------



## vein (Mar 7, 2003)

We used to live in Texas (Brownsville) and still have friends who live there. They were going through a similar situation, but in this case, it was neighbours who were doing it, not family thankfully.

They attempted to report it to the SPCA, however, they told our friends that the cops had to actually have *been called* each bite incident and a report filed or NOTHING would go to getting the dog put down.







: So if the idiots aren't calling the cops to report that they are too stupid to get rid of a dangerous dog, the SPCA can't classify it as dangerous.

This dog at the very least needs to be in a non children house with someone well versed in animal behaviour who can see if the dog can live in a non child household.

I'd be calling CPS, personally and not wait for something worse to happen. I'd feel really guilty if I knew of a situation like that and something worse DID happen and I had taken no action.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

4


----------



## MamaOui (Aug 9, 2002)

Elphaba, what a truly crappy situation.







I know that this is your sister, but I would call for help. Personally, I would call SPCA and see if they react quickly. If they don't, then call CPS. What a tough situation, but if this dog continues to stay in her home, will you really have a decent relationship with her anyway? Please let us know how things are going.


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

apparently the SPCA helps dogs who are being abused, not dogs who bite children.
as for the bite law, i know for certain that on at least one prior occasion my sister lied about the injuries because she didn't want the dog taken from her. this last time, i don't think she was able to conceal the fact, and the dog was quarantined, but she brought him straight home from the vet when his 10 days were up. i would have thought that the doctors would have reported it, but either they didn't or no one actually physically investigated her house and she just told them he was gone.
i cannot believe i am in this situation. i've just emailed my father about it, because he was unaware of what my sister had done. if he can't get through to her, then we have no choice but to call CPS. that's really what it comes down to.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Sorry you have to go through this. Keep us informed, and I hope your sis realizes why you are acting this way and come to agree with you, or atleast, forgive you. You are doing the right thing.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Maybe, as they are so resistant to removing the dog, they can have some help training the dog. Few dogs will be aggressive given the right training - and the people need some as well. For one thing, no child should ever be left alone with a dog - no matter how well you know the dog. A child's fast movements and loud noises can be interpreted as aggression by a dog. Also, children need to know not to get in the dogs face. I see so many people letting their kids pull on the dogs ears, pet the face, get in the face, etc. That's not safe, even with a gentle dog.

Perhaps, since it seems removing the dog is out of the question, you can send some info on aggression and training or encourage someone else to help them find a behavioralist in their area. Their vet can also make some suggestions.

I love my dog - he was my first "baby." It is MY responsibility to make sure the dog knows his place in the new pack order (below child) and understand the limits. It is MY responsibility to ensure that the child does not antagonize the dog. The dog doesn't need to be put down or punished because the owners are irresponsible and uneducated about dog/child interaction.


----------



## saturnine25 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm in the "call CFS" camp- your call will simply prompt an investigation. It does not guarantee that your neice will be removed from her home, it simply opens an investigation (at least here in FL) from which it can then be determined whether or not the environment is suitable for her. I do think that this will probably damage your relationship with your sister, but if it is a matter of your neice's physical well-being or your sister's feelings, I'd make the call. I'm so sorry that you are in this difficult situation, and I wish the best for you and your family, and for whatever choice you make.


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

I would call, especially if the Humane Society wont remove the dog (or whatever agency takes care of animal control). It _is_ abuse to have a child repeatedly bitten by a dog.

You can call CPS anonomously, and you being 2000 miles away, i doubt she would figure it out. She might think that a neighbor called, kwim? she doesnt sound like the brightest bulb in the box, so i would call, and soon!

I am so sorry you are in such a spot and that your niece has been bitten. I am still scratching my head about why your sister is not ballistic over the dog ripping her eyelid off....i myself would have had a hard time restraining myself against the dog, never mind what my husband would have done!


----------



## Rachel Fox (Jan 4, 2002)

CALL BOTH!
But don't call SPCA, call Animal Control and be really hysterical. They may send someone right over to get the dog AND if you call cps, I don't know, i'm sure if you were hysterical they would hurry but they may be more concerned with kids who are being abused by parents not by scarey dog KWIM? I don't know, just a thought. Good luck, I say call no matter what.


----------



## Twinsmama (Apr 8, 2003)

Someone I know works for CPS. Here's what they said:

"What that woman's sister is doing would probably be considered "imminent risk." That is considered abuse, and either the kid or the dog would have to be removed immediately. I don't know how Texas works, but most states have an "imminent risk" abuse category, or something very like it. It's no different than allowing a known sexual predator to reside in a home with your children. Also - CPS only places children as a last resort, more likely, they'd make mom get rid of the dog, and if she refused, the sister can contact CPS and ask to be a resource for the child."


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Yes, call BOTH animal control and CPS. Don't bother calling the SPCA.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I'd call both Animal Control and CPS. Call Animal Control first. Deal with one person...whoever is in charge, preferably. Then call CPS with all contact information for Animal Control. Get the two agencies to coordinate efforts.


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

well, i just got off the phone with animal control.
i am stunned. the officer told me that she couldn't do a thing to help me. she said that once the animal has been quarantined and cleared of suspicion for rabies, the owner is free to return the animal to the home. it is the owner's choice to keep the animal or relinquish it.
so it appears that my only option is CPS. i am going to give my father some time to reply to me and to try and talk sense to my sister, but if he is unable to do so, then i feel like it's my obligation to intervene on the child's behalf. obviously my sister refuses to see the danger in keeping the dog.
sigh. sometimes i wish i was an orphan.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

How old is the child? What kind of dog? Has the dog shown any kind of aggression towards anyone else? Did the child provoke the dog? I'd hate to see an animal put down (and if you just randomly call several animal agencies, who knows what kind of results you will get - when a dog is removed, where do you think it goes? Not to a nice new home) because people are irresponsible or a child hasn't been taught how not to antagonize the dog.

I could be way off, these could be unprovoked attacks - I'd like to know more about the situation.


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

the child is 5. she's been bitten in the face about once a year since she turned one.
the dog is a sheltie, 9 years old. bred in a puppy mill, no socialization until he came to my sister at about 4 months old. very skittish dog. he should not be around children, period, as he is too nervous and responds to noise and movement by snapping.
you are right in saying that my sister is an irresponsible pet owner. she has not trained the dogs (there are 3) how to act in public or around people. they bark incessantly, they do not know how to sit or stay or heel. there are no boundaries in that house.
as far as my niece, well, she's 5. i don't know how much is reasonable to expect of a 5-year-old. she is constantly reminded not to bother the dogs, but my sister is weak on follow through. she thinks saying it is enough.
i, too, would regret seeing the dog put down. but if she will not contact a rescue group or even try to sell him or give him to a childless couple, what else is there to do? she had the opportunity to give him to our uncle, and backed out. that was 2 bites ago.
the whole situation disgusts me. she gives a bad name to so many groups: dog owners, mothers, my family. i want to wash my hands of her.


----------



## dentente (Aug 14, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Elphaba_
*well, i just got off the phone with animal control.
i am stunned. the officer told me that she couldn't do a thing to help me. she said that once the animal has been quarantined and cleared of suspicion for rabies, the owner is free to return the animal to the home. it is the owner's choice to keep the animal or relinquish it.
so it appears that my only option is CPS. i am going to give my father some time to reply to me and to try and talk sense to my sister, but if he is unable to do so, then i feel like it's my obligation to intervene on the child's behalf. obviously my sister refuses to see the danger in keeping the dog.
sigh. sometimes i wish i was an orphan.*
Elphaba. I hate to say this but I am really disturbed by this situation with your niece and that effing dog. Your sister is not a fit parent to that child and the very worst kind of dog owner. To keep a dog without teaching it some rules is to essentially doom the dog, which I believe she has done.

Every day that the child is in that house with a dog that will bite her is a day she could get killed. Children DO get killed by dogs. In San Francisco a full grown woman was choked to death by a dog recently. Please don't delay on this or wait for anyone's approval. That child needs to come out of that home and now. To you, to your parents, to a foster home. ANYWHERE where she can be safe in her own home.

This is doubly hard because it's your sister but this is the only chance your neice has of living out her childhood in relative safety.

Please do it.

Denny


----------



## amymarie (Jun 21, 2002)

I agree that you should call CPS, the sooner the better...I feel very sorry for your niece. Even if your sister knows its you and gets mad its worth it for the safety and well-being of your sweet and innocent niece. How can a 5 year old be expected to know how to handle and act around an aggressive dog? It seems like you care more about your niece than your sister.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

She should care more about her niece than her sister! Her sister is a grown woman and can risk herself around a dangerous dog all she wants on her own judgment--she has no right to risk a defenseless child.

CPS should be called, and if your sister is stupid enough to choose her dog over her child, the child should be removed from the home--in TX they look for a relative to place the child with before a foster home wtih strangers, so she'd probably go to your in-laws or your mother's (I'm assuming your mother lives nearby her,) whoever was willing/had room, etc. In a case like this the child would probably be returned to her mother as soon as the dog was removed/died and the mother went through some counseling.

It's sad when a child's basic physical safety comes before her bond to her parents--but that's her parents decision if they don't get rid of the dog!


----------



## TipToe Fairy (Jun 5, 2002)

We were in a similar situation. I live in TX and when our dog bit, the ER didn't really care how it happened, they just wanted to make sure he had his shots.

We got a basset hound from the pound while I was pg with our dd. He was an older puppy, about 6 months old. I have grown up with several bassets and really wanted another one and saw him advertised in the paper for the pound.

Anyway, he was a really sweet dog to us, very loyal, never bit etc, but when I brought dd home from the hospital, he was pissed, literally he looked at me and peed on the floor when he saw her. But he never bothered her until she could walk.

One day she was about 14-15 months old, she was walking across the room to me, and the dog was about 20 feet away from her. Completely unprovoked, I saw him literally fly across the room at her, and aim for her face, growling and barking. He scratched up her cheek, and we rushed her to the ER, I was afraid he damaged her eye. Thankfully, it was just her cheek. He was thrown outside for the night, and the next day went to my parents' home until we placed him in a training program. We put him in a two week intensive program, he lived there for 2 weeks of training. Then we came and took several lessons with him and he came home.

She had never abused him, hurt him, pulled on him or anything. We had taught her from the very beginning how to be nice to him. When we first got him, he was emaciated, and I think he had wild streak in him from living out on his own (my husband had seen him wondering a field before we found him at the pound).

After the training, he was a well behaved dog and left her alone. We thought it was a one time incident and really loved him and wanted to keep him and thought training had fixed the problem. I was wrong! About 3-4 months later, the same thing happened. It was the scariest moment in my life, I couldn't get to her fast enough and pull that dog off of her. Thankfully, she had another scratched cheek, and nothing else. At that point, my parents came over and picked him up that night, and he stayed with them until we found him a home that with an older couple that have no grandchildren. He is now a happy dog, who likes to herd cattle.

Anyway, what we learned later was that training will usually not help an aggressive dog. And they should probably be put down. I just didn't have the heart back then to do it to him, I should have and feel guilty for not putting him down.

We now have a wonderful female black labrador. We got her as a puppy when dd was not quite 2 yrs old. Dd is now almost 4 and they are the best of friends.

But I would definitely be calling CPS on that woman. For the dog to have attacked that many times and she still has it in the home is very frightening. I feel guilty for not getting rid of the dog the first time instead of sending him to training.


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Elphaba_
*So, knowing what you know, would you call CPS on your own sister in this situation? *
*
*
*

YES...ASAP*


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

I think children should come before dogs, no matter what. If my child got bitten by my dog and it turned out she had tied it to a table leg and kicked it repeatedly, I would still get rid of the dog.

I don't think this woman is fit to own any dog. Any breed of dog can become violent or unsuitable for children if not raised and trained properly.


----------



## jasnjakesmama (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm sorry for you. I can't imagine how conflicted it must make you feel to be put in this situation by your sister. That being said, I think you should call. Now.
What exactly are you waiting for your father to do? Would he go to your sisters house and remove the dog? Would she let him? I mean no disrespect, I am just wondering exactly what he will be able to do? Your sister doesn't sound like she takes to advice very well.
I am disgusted that animal control would not do anything. Disgusted.
Please do call CPS.


----------



## CerridwenLorelei (Aug 28, 2002)

why you feel guilty for not putting him down if he is now in an environment where he is happy and productive herding cattle?

It seems you had a good outcome in the end though the road there was bad ??


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

This is a really hard thread for me b/c I would give the dog a chance. Ok, similar situation, we had a friend whose 5 y.o. tried to grab a fresh dog bone away from their pet Husky and got bit in the face for it. First and only sign of aggression EVER. Big discussion in our little community of friends. Mom decided to keep the dog as her son had been warned numerous times NOT to disturb the dog while eating, etc. Several years later...never had any more problems w/a loving dog and his best friend.

Now...my GrandMIL had a evil little animal that sounds like your sister's dog. Just evil. Jealous mean little animal that snaps your knuckles as you walk. Leapt off the couch and nipped my 18 mos old in the face. I created a family scene and said I never wanted my son to go over there unless the animal was crated or penned in another room. OH HOW CRUEL and overprotective was I. Big family problem until just last week when...







the dog died!

So....speaking as a dog lover...it sounds like the dog has proven itself be its repetitive behavior to be unfit to live w/children. I think that's a fairly excitable breed anyway and perhaps the family just did a "poor" job of socializing them together. When my son was about a year, he walked over to our giant German Shep. and poked her in the eye. She moved her head. He did it again. She opened her mouth (still laying onthe floor), took the pointer finger in her mouth and bit down softly enough it didn't even leave a mark. He started to poke her again, shook his head and petted her instead. After 2.5 years together, there's total love and respect with all of our pets.

So...







speaking as the MOST resistant person to this decision, I'd say yes, call family services. Animal control can't enter a private home and kidnap an animal. Family services can offer some advice backed up by enforcement.
Poor dog. It's really not its fault. But, the situation is what it is. Maybe an older couple could adopt it. SPCA could help w/that.

GOOD LUCK What a horrid situation.


----------



## mom3 (Sep 27, 2002)

I didn't read all the posts, but it's my understanding that ANY dog who bites more than one time must be destroyed (I live in the DFW area and all the larger cities have the same policy). Here's a link to the Plano website. It should have info on animal control http://www.planotx.org/ctystaff.html. I too am an animal lover and we own what some consider to be an aggressive dog (blue heeler) but if she EVER bit one of our children on the face my dh would be after his rifle in a heartbeat. No dog is worth a child's life. Call yesterday!


----------



## momea (Nov 22, 2001)

Maybe you could let your sister know by email that you think the situation is so serious you feel the need to try and force the issue and see no other alternative than calling the child services. I'm guessing she'll guess it's you anyway if you call without telling her and it sounds like you aren't on the best of terms anyway. I don't know - but could you demand the dog be destroyed to ensure your niece's safety "or else"? I hate threats but also think she has a right to know what you are planning and a chance to avert it - as I don't think she's "abusing" her child - the dog just needs to go and homelife will be healthy - right? I can tell you from personal experience that it happens that when child services gets involved things do not always get better - so I myself have to be convinced that having a child removed will be absolutely better than the current situation. I understand that if she doesn't get rid of the dog - what other choice do you have?


----------



## dentente (Aug 14, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by momea_
*I don't think she's "abusing" her child - the dog just needs to go and homelife will be healthy - right? I can tell you from personal experience that it happens that when child services gets involved things do not always get better*
The parents are not abusing that child? Scuse me but allowing the child to be repeatedly bitten and hospitalized IS abuse. I am very much surprised that CPS has not been called by the hospital in this situation. I think the authorities are as a negligent as the parents here. That child is not safe in that home and I doubt she's safe with parents who do not see how they are endangering their own child. If they did not see that the dog needed to go after THE SECOND TIME IT HAPPENED then they are incapable of sound judgement regarding the welfare of that child.

What was your experience with CPS?

Denny


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:

Scuse me but allowing the child to be repeatedly bitten and hospitalized IS abuse.
Yes, and so is lying to the doctor about the cause of the injuries. And getting rid of the dog, giving that child a brief moment of hope, only to bring the dog back and ruin everything.


----------



## MamaOui (Aug 9, 2002)

How are you feeling about everything, Elphaba? Have you made any decisions?


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

I would so definately call CPS. I mean, this is endangering the child, plain and simple.

We shouldn't assume that they'll just take away your neice, either - a lot of the time, CPS does exactly nothing, and more often, they throw around paperwork and then leave people more or less alone. They could insist that the situation improve "or else" which is something that few other people/agencies can do. Or their very appearance might be enough to scare your sister into getting rid of the darned dog.

It sounds to me like you have exhausted your options already, except really for involving the authorities. CPS has its place, you know - in cases where a child is abused *or endangered* and this one does fit the bill.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

6


----------



## Lifesabeach (Apr 8, 2003)

people are infintely more important than animals, imo. And children should not be sacraficed to the selfish and immature behaviors of other adults. If it was my sister I'd do what I had to to make sure my niece was safe regardless of how my sis reacted.


----------



## Xenogenesis (May 1, 2002)

Is there anyone else who can approach her about this. Does she belong to a church. Is there a trusted neighbour? A friend she has mentioned often? A doula, midwife, or teacher? A public health nurse, doctor or other professional.

What about her dh? Does he have someone he would respect talking to him about this? You might be able to call or write to this third party and see if they would bring up the seriousness of this situation. Is he doing the insisting on keeping the dog?

What kind of housing do they have. Do the dogs have room to run and roam?

Have they placed other precautionary measures to keep the child segregated from the dog? Maybe something you might not be aware of?

Can you write her a letter - sent snail-mail? Emails are too quick and easy to erase.

Maybe your sister is concerned the dog won't have a good home. What are the choices available to her.

Consider all the factors. Utilize all your options.

For the time being the little girl and the dog are probably being watched better than before. You are a great sister and auntie for looking out for them.

The hospital may have already lodged a complaint. Your sister may respond with appropriate action to that knowledge.


----------



## frogertgrl (Nov 28, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MamaOui_
How are you feeling about everything, Elphaba? Have you made any decisions?
I'm wondering, too! Post if you can.


----------



## dentente (Aug 14, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Last Minute_
*

For the time being the little girl and the dog are probably being watched better than before.
*
What a dangerous assumption to make.


----------



## Xenogenesis (May 1, 2002)

I'm guessing the Mom isn't a total idiot


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

okay i'm back.
my father has had several tete a tetes with the parents and tells me that they have made drastic changes in how the dogs interact with the family, all 3 dogs not just the one in question. he says he has total confidence that there will not be another incident. and also that i need to butt out (not in those words) and respect my sister's judgment.
the reason i was trying to enlist my parents' support was that i am not there, and i don't have the dates of the bites and other info CPS would need. i didn't feel right about making a report with only second-hand information.
i still think she is wrong to keep the dog but i guess it's not my place to make that decision. not my kid, not my dog, and i don't even have contact with them in a physical sense, so it's sort of stupid for me to get so bent out of shape about it. i guess i just have to hope and pray my niece will stay the hell away from that dog. my sister makes a lot of parenting choices i think are stupid, so i'll just have to file this under that heading. she probably won't speak to me for a year or more since i so harshly told her how irresponsible she was for keeping the dog and the child together and how disgusted i was by that decision. ah, the joys of a dysfunctional family. so now i will be painted as the unreasonable bitch who sticks her nose in everyone else's business.
is there a witness protection program for people who want to hide from their families?


----------



## asherah (Nov 25, 2001)

If there was, it'd be full.
You are right about everything, that should be some consolation.
I hope your neice does not get hurt again.

I do not understand how any parent would make your sister's choice..

But then I don't understand a lot of things.

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Elphaba_
*
is there a witness protection program for people who want to hide from their families?*
Oh man, sign me up! I'm ready!

I still think you were and are right to be concerned. I hope your dad's confidence is well-placed, for your niece's sake. You're a good aunt to have been willing to consider calling CPS for her safety.


----------

